# Munchkin has a tail bob and sleeps a lot



## moom (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi

My budgie Munchkin has been a bit under the weather, sleeping a lot, not vocalising and he has a slight tail bob. He has been to the vets twice now, once to my regular vets, and once to an avian vets.

My regular vet prescribed *baytril*, he had a full course of this but it did not right the problem. The avian vet gave him *synulox* and this has not worked either, this vet informed me that doing diagnostic work on Munchkin could be hard as he is a juvenile budgie under a year old so taking bloods might induce anaemia, unless a very small amount was taking each time, making a full blood count really hard to do, which is what is really needed for diagnostics. He gave him a physical check over and there are no other signs of physical illness, no lumps or bumps etc. During the time on these meds we would have some good days when he seemed more energetic, then some off days. I have noticed that sometimes he perks up after a bath??

At the moment his feathers are good, I think he might have had a moult recently as we had lots of fluffy feathers everywhere a few weeks ago, his nares are clean and his vent is clean too, he is eating and drinking as normal and still flies about, just this mystery fatigue and very mild tail bob.

Another thing I have discovered is that there was some dry mould in the room in which he was housed (he's been moved now and the room thoroughly cleaned), could this be the cause?

Do any of the budgie veteran owners out there have any ideas or suggestions? We are going back to the vets tomorrow and I would like to go armed with some ideas. My thoughts are as follows.

1. parasites external?
2. worms?
3. fungal infection?
4. will a poop assessment help?

I hope you can help.

Moom


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry Munchkin is not feeling 100%. At a minimum I would have the vet check the droppings, that can reveal a lot and make sure it is checked for AGY (Avian Gastric Yeast a/k/a Megabacteria). Both the meds you have been given are antibiotics and will not be effective against something other than a bacteria. Did the vet check for air sac mites or do a crop swab?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, and welcome to Talk Budgies. :welcome:

I'm sorry to hear little Moom isn't well and glad you are pursuing additional treatment with the Avian Vet.

All the concerns you listed are definitely things I would discuss with the vet.

I agree with Cody and the fact you mention there was mold in the room has me leaning toward the very real possibility of a fungal infection.

I'm wishing you and little Moom all the best and hope the Avian Vet will be able to get an accurate diagnosis.

Please be sure to update us on Moom's condition. :hug:*


----------



## moom (Jul 14, 2016)

Cody said:


> Sorry Munchkin is not feeling 100%. At a minimum I would have the vet check the droppings, that can reveal a lot and make sure it is checked for AGY (Avian Gastric Yeast a/k/a Megabacteria). Both the meds you have been given are antibiotics and will not be effective against something other than a bacteria. Did the vet check for air sac mites or do a crop swab?


I am taking him back to the regular vets, the last time the vet attempted to do a crop swab she couldn't find anything small enough to use to complete it. What do vets normally use to do the crop swab on small birds? I will ask for a poop check though and ask her to scan it for AGY.

Out of interest what works best for AGY, I have heard it's hard to treat.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read through the information in these articles:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340314-why-seeing-avian-vet-so-important.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/333842-avian-gastric-yeast.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/314538-megabacteria-budgerigars.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...orhabdus-budgerigars-avian-gastric-yeast.html*


----------



## moom (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi 

I have tried a couple of avian vets in Berkshire (UK) but as yet I am to find The One, most of them have come from the list on Parrot Society but I'm still looking. My regular vet is pretty good and got my Cockatiel back to health when he was sick.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wishing all the best for your little one. I hope he can get an accurate diagnosis and treatment very soon .


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

He really needs to be examined by an avian vet if possible, what colour are his poops? Are they runny or a normal consistency comprising two distinct parts? How is his breathing, is he breathing rapidly especially after flying or sitting still? Any noises when breathing?
You can try getting some probiotics to add to his food, these are great for any gastric problems. I use Veta Polly Aid, it is a powder and I sprinkle it over the seed. Apple Cider Vinegar is a natural probiotic you add a few drops to the drinking water but the vinegar must have Mother in it to be of benefit.
Please let us know how things go sending healing thoughts your way.:green pied:


----------



## moom (Jul 14, 2016)

Pretty boy said:


> He really needs to be examined by an avian vet if possible, what colour are his poops? Are they runny or a normal consistency comprising two distinct parts? How is his breathing, is he breathing rapidly especially after flying or sitting still? Any noises when breathing?
> You can try getting some probiotics to add to his food, these are great for any gastric problems. I use Veta Polly Aid, it is a powder and I sprinkle it over the seed. Apple Cider Vinegar is a natural probiotic you add a few drops to the drinking water but the vinegar must have Mother in it to be of benefit.
> Please let us know how things go sending healing thoughts your way.:green pied:


Poops, are normal, good consistency and colour, two distinct parts. Breathing is good, no noises. I have added vitamin A drops to his water but I will try the other two recommendations.


----------



## moom (Jul 14, 2016)

Munchkin update. 

We went to the vets today, I noticed last night that his rung leg looked a little 'bruised' and that he was reluctant to put his weight on it. Today at the vets this was removed, underneath it did look a little bruised, which was surprising as the ring was very loose with plenty of movement, but I am hoping that it helps to make him a little brighter. We have also give him some lice/parasite treatment just to ensure that there is nothing going on there too. He has also been sent home with some metacam to help with the ouchy on his leg/foot. He had his first dose tonight.

I am going to keep a close eye on him over the weekend and see how he fares after these treatments. If he hasn't improved I will book to see a avian vets on Monday, I have spotted one on the Parrot Society page which is in Newbury, so not far from me. Hopefully they can help with some of the more complicated diagnostics should that be what he requires. 

He is currently having a little snooze, he seems to have been napping on and off today but I am not surprised as a trip to the vets is quite stressful.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for the update on Munchkin.

I hope the medication you've been provided for him will do the trick. :fingerx:

It's great you've located an Avian Vet to contact should the need arise.

I'll be looking forward to the next update on your little guy.

Best wishes!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm sorry to hear that Munchkin is feeling a bit out of sorts but I am glad you were able to take him into the vet and hopefully he is back to normal soon! :fingerx: 

I look forward to hearing updates on how he's doing, and of course we'd all love to meet him sometime  hoto:

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forums to ensure you're up to date on all the best budgie care practices! :thumbsup: If you have any questions afterwards, please do ask as we'd love to help  

We're wishing you all the very best with Munchkin!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## moom (Jul 14, 2016)

Been back to the vets today with Munchkin, today we visited an Avian vets in Newbury and I was very impressed with the service.

Munchkin had a x-ray, a crop swab, and a blood test. The x-ray didn't show anything significant just his ouchy foot, the vet felt his bones looked a little light so he has some calcium for his water. The swab was clear, nothing to note there, no AGY either I asked him to check. The bloods were _unusual _and the vet didn't know what to make of them, he'd never seen it before, he said his red blood cells looked a little dense, they have been sent to the lab to be looked at properly once this is done the vet and I will talk more about what to do next. The vet has also asked the lab to check for chlamydia.

Any ideas about the weird bloods greatly appreciated.

Moom


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear you've taken Munchkin to an Avian Vet and were pleased with the service.

Hopefully once the blood work is back from the lab the vet will have a better idea of what treatment might be called for in little Munchkin's case.

Please keep us updated. :hug:*


----------



## moom (Jul 14, 2016)

Okay - results are back, bloods were inconclusive due to low volume being submtted but lab and vet suspects chlamydia. As a result we will be treating both Munchkin and Cocky for this. I have to collect poop samples and send them off as a double check. Hopefully this will give a more accurate diagnosis. 

Moom


----------



## moom (Jul 14, 2016)

Poop test results are not back, it's been over a week!!! Munchkin is now on Ornicure and Baytril with no improvement...starting to get worried now!! No idea what to do next....


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

On my goodness, you are being so amazing here with your little baby. I hope someone here can help. 

Sending love and hugs to little munchkin xx❤❤


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Moom, have you tried contacting the vet to see if they have any information regarding the missing fecal test results? It may not be a good sign that he's not improving with the medication and may point to a larger issue, like megabacteria or something similar. 

I hope that your little one's condition improves soon and that he starts to perk up a bit :hug: 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## moom (Jul 14, 2016)

I called the vets yesterday and they said to expect the results on Weds. I have no idea why it has taken so long.


----------



## moom (Jul 14, 2016)

Results back poop test for both birds clear for Chlamydia, previous tests for megabacteria clear...

Can someone take me through the best way to test for AGY as I have heard that a poop test over 5 days is best?


----------



## moom (Jul 14, 2016)

Munchkin not improving so 3rd Avian vets now visited, tested positive for Megabacteria and Candida. Been given a new med for the Candida but the vet will does not administer Amphoteracin B due to toxicity. I am concerned that the candida only med won't shift it?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so sorry to hear that little Munchkin is positive for both Megabacteria and Candida. 

I'd suggest trying Sodium Benzoate in addition to the Candida medication.

Avian Gastric Yeast//Sodium Benzoate

Sending lots of prayers for Munchkin. ray:*


----------



## moom (Jul 14, 2016)

Muchkin update, He seems to be getting better, another poop test and no AGY or Candida. Back to the vets in about two weeks for a full blood test and x-ray, then onward and upward from there depending on results.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad he's showing improvement! :fingerx:


----------



## moom (Jul 14, 2016)

Okay, we still have a tail bob but slowly he seems to be improving, the vet has recommended calcium in his water so we will see how that goes and move from there.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad you're seeing some improvement! :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I''m glad to hear there has been improvement. 
Hoping he will soon be back to 100%!*


----------

